# GTR Pic of the day....



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Just thought I would share a pic from this morning :smokin:












Robbie


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

hey that looks uber cool!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> hey that looks uber cool!


The pic we take on the 13th with nearly 30 GTR's will look better though :squintdan :clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

*MAGIC* said:


> The pic we take on the 13th with nearly 30 GTR's will look better though :squintdan :clap:


Esspecially after you've washed them all!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

What's the World Record for most GTR's washed in one day?


There's a challenge for you, Robbie :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Volume discount?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That's gonna ave to one hell of a shed to fit em all in if it rains !!! LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Boosted said:


> What's the World Record for most GTR's washed in one day?
> 
> 
> There's a challenge for you, Robbie :thumbsup:


Na don't want it washed BUT fully detailed by Mr Robbie ! LOL


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Na don't want it washed BUT fully detailed by Mr Robbie ! LOL


Before or after I cook your food on the BBQ mate? :squintdan


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Before or after I cook your food on the BBQ mate? :squintdan




Well, a smart person would put the BBQ on the bonnet while you wash the back of the car. Two birds and all that :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

BEFORE as don't want any greasy hands near my car Mr R !

Can't wait for the day, just hope the weather holds for us all !


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

my wife now likes the roof Robbie

those colours are so much better than the red or silver ones opcorn:

I'm around from 4pm for the bumper?


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Boosted said:


> What's the World Record for most GTR's washed in one day?
> 
> 
> There's a challenge for you, Robbie :thumbsup:


Pop into your local superstore on the way down there and a nice 'chap' can wash hundreds of cars a day using only the same 'mop' and bucket  (oh and a single bucket of water !)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Well, a smart person would put the BBQ on the bonnet while you wash the back of the car. Two birds and all that :thumbsup:


Best post yet ;-)


----------



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great Pic


----------

